# How to control a Roamio and an older Tivo with only the Roamio remote.



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

You would need to have all the Tivos' remote address in System Information set to a different address for this to work, 0 is just an address that uses all 1-9 addresses. The Roamio needs the remote address set also.

It is best to use a remote with a 1-2 switch to set beforehand.

If instructions are needed, go to:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285/kw/Remote address

Be sure you are out of the System Information screen on both Tivos, or they might get changed.

Now, on to setting the Roamio remote.

Press and hold Tivo + C to switch to IR mode. Set the remote using Tivo + Pause (from above) to set the address of the other TiVo. Remote should blink red on button presses. Done. You can now control the other Tivo under this mode.

To get back to controlling the Roamio, Press and hold TiVo + D. Remote blinks yellow under RF mode remote use.

The end result is roamio is under RF control (TiVo + D) and the other is on IR (TiVo + C) and you can just switch between the two.


----------



## ADG (Aug 20, 2003)

So you'd need to switch between IR and RF to control one or the other. I prefer using a remote with a 1/2 switch (which is what I do for the two units in the bedroom).


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

Switching between IR/RF is actually a clever way to address this issue. :up:

I was bummed when TiVo moved away from the remotes with the DVR switch since it was so useful for controlling the three TiVos we have used for years. I just got a six tuner Roamio to replace all of them, so hopefully the current remote will do the job until six tuners turns out to be insufficient.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

sbourgeo said:


> Switching between IR/RF is actually a clever way to address this issue. :up:
> 
> I was bummed when TiVo moved away from the remotes with the DVR switch since it was so useful for controlling the three TiVos we have used for years. I just got a six tuner Roamio to replace all of them, so hopefully the current remote will do the job until six tuners turns out to be insufficient.


Just use a Harmony remote. At one time I had half a dozen TiVos programmed into a Harmony One, all with a different remote code.

But if you want to like to use the TiVo remote, and only have two to deal with at the same location. I think the easiest solution is just to use two separate TiVo remotes. At least this is what i do in my main setup since I want to use a Slide Pro with my Roamio Pro and also use a Slide Pro with my Roamio BAsic in the same room.


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

ThAbtO said:


> You would need to have all the Tivos' remote address in System Information set to a different address for this to work, 0 is just an address that uses all 1-9 addresses. The Roamio needs the remote address set also.
> 
> It is best to use a remote with a 1-2 switch to set beforehand.
> 
> ...


The link: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/285/kw/Remote address is not found, any idea where it might have been moved/archived?

Thanks


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Try this link for programming 2 TiVo's with 1 remote.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-1-Remote

There's also an article for controlling 2 TiVo's with separate remotes.

Scott


----------



## Noku Dzu (Jan 29, 2016)

HerronScott said:


> Try this link for programming 2 TiVo's with 1 remote.
> 
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-1-Remote
> 
> ...


Scott, you come through again. Thanks so much for sharing that link. And, here's the one for two TiVo's using two remotes: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/Controlling-2-TiVo-DVRs-with-Separate-Remotes

TiVo Community is a great group. I'm learning a lot here.

Noku


----------

